# white house vinegar bottle



## Trying not to break it (Aug 15, 2006)

hi everyone, pick this up sun. at a flee market.  in doing some research, found the pattern listed as cabbage rose. embossed on base white house vinegar, patent pending,  # 650, 6.  there seem to be a wide range of pricing.  any information as to age or realistic value would be greaty appreciated.  thanks for looking.   rhona


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Rhona, The Cabbage Rose White House bottles are beautiful. I have seen them go for $20, but the last one I sold on eBay brought $6 if I remember correctly. It found a good home with Warren (Capsoda) []. I have found that these make very nice flower vases. ~Jim


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 16, 2006)

hi jim,  thanks for the information.  any ideal what time period they where made in?    rhona


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 17, 2006)

I've dug a couple of those as well as other Whitehouse Decanter Types.Judging by the dumps they were found in I would say they were made in the 1930's.I think they are $20-30 bucks in the Whitehouse book but in reality about $5-10.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 18, 2006)

hi bottlmark,  thanks for the information on the dateing on this bottle and pricing info.  i'm digging  a 30's to 40's area now, but havn't found any white house items.  just have to keep digging.   rhona


----------

